# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Kurkuma macht Zellen widerstandsfähiger

## RalfDm

Heute gelesen:

http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissensch...ws/302682.html

In der "Gründerzeit" der PK-Selbsthilfe, so um 2000 bis 2004, war Curcuma ein heißes Thema in den Foren, siehe auch hier: 
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...hr_wikuto.html.

Ralf

----------


## Josef

Beim Gastvortrag vom Prof. Leo Auerbach, Leiter der Kompl. Mediz. Abt. am AKH Wien, anläßlich des Onkologiekongresses vor 4 Wo., hat dieser Curcuma als das NEM eingestuft, welches dzt.(!) die hervorragendsten (Zwischen)Ergebnisse im Zusammenhang von Krebs bringt.

----------


## Pinguin

*Rückmeldung im Forum*

Hallo Josef, fast 4 Monate Abstinenz. Wer oder was hat Dich denn so in Anspruch genommen? 

*"Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben als beständig dessen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen"*
(Mahatma Gandhi)

----------


## Viktoria S.

Hallo, liebe Forumsteilnehmer. Bin Tochter eines Betroffenen, bei dem es sich seit Dezember 2009 um ein V.a. lockal PK-Rezidiv handelt. Erstmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich Euren Einsatz hier auf der Seite bewundere! Mein Dank geht auch an die KISP-Seite, wo ich sehr viel gelernt habe!
Nun zur Sache: 
Zitat:

In der "Gründerzeit" der PK-Selbsthilfe, so um 2000 bis 2004, war Curcuma ein heißes Thema in den Foren, siehe auch hier: 
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...hr_wikuto.html.

Ralf 

Die Seie habe ich auch gesehen. So um 2005 ging dann die Diskussion los, ob Kurkuma nicht mehr gut, oder sogar schädlich wäre. Ein Israeli Wissenschaftler behaubtete, dass curcumin das p53 ungünstig beeinflüssen würde, wortwörtlich "destabilisieren".
Dann bin ich im Text "Prognostische und prädiktive Marker des
Prostatakarzinoms" von Prof. Dr. Bonkhoff auf folgenden Satz gestossen:

Zitat: 
"Andererseits sollten Substanzen, die Bcl-2 fördern (z.B. Curcumin) vermieden werden."


Da habe ich wirklich grosse Zweifel bekommen, ob mein Vater sein Gemisch aus WIKUTO mit Beimengung von Soja-Extrakt und folgendem Glas Rotwein weiter trinken soll. Ich rescheschierte ein Bisschen im Internet, und fand auf einer amerikanischen Seite eine Unmenge von Information dazu. Ich bin nicht mehr so stark in Englisch, aber ich meine, ich habe verstanden, dass das curcumin, nach aktuellem Stand, keine Gefahr für die Krebs-erkrankte birgt. Im Gegenteil, hilft es die Krebs-Zellen zu bekempfen. Ich bin natürlich auf diesem Gebiet nicht sehr gebildet, desswegen verlasse ich mich auf Eure Meinung. Wass meint Ihr?

Hier sind ziemlich viele Klein-texte, die scheinen mir alle
interessant zu sein. Da ich kein Erlaubniss habe, hier einen Anhang hinzfügen, mache ich es auf diesem Wege:


Mol Carcinog. 2010 Jan;49(1):13-24.
Curcumin-induced apoptosis in ovarian carcinoma cells is p53-independent and involves p38 mitogen-activated protein kinase activation and downregulation of Bcl-2 and survivin expression and Akt signaling.
Watson JL, Greenshields A, Hill R, Hilchie A, Lee PW, Giacomantonio CA, Hoskin DW.
Department of Surgery, Dalhousie University, Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada.
New cytotoxic agents are urgently needed for the treatment of advanced ovarian cancer because of the poor long-term response of this disease to conventional chemotherapy. Curcumin, obtained from the rhizome of Curcuma longa, has potent anticancer activity; however, the mechanism of curcumin-induced cytotoxicity in ovarian cancer cells remains a mystery. In this study we show that curcumin exhibited time- and dose-dependent cytotoxicity against monolayer cultures of ovarian carcinoma cell lines with differing p53 status (wild-type p53: HEY, OVCA429; mutant p53: OCC1; null p53: SKOV3). In addition, p53 knockdown or p53 inhibition did not diminish curcumin killing of HEY cells, confirming p53-independent cytotoxicity. Curcumin also killed OVCA429, and SKOV3 cells grown as multicellular spheroids. Nuclear condensation and fragmentation, as well as DNA fragmentation and poly (ADP-ribose) polymerase-1 cleavage in curcumin-treated HEY cells, indicated cell death by apoptosis. Procaspase-3, procaspase-8, and procaspase-9 cleavage, in addition to cytochrome c release and Bid cleavage into truncated Bid, revealed that curcumin activated both the extrinsic and intrinsic pathways of apoptosis. Bax expression was unchanged but Bcl-2, survivin, phosphorylated Akt (on serine 473), and total Akt were downregulated in curcumin-treated HEY cells. Curcumin also activated p38 mitogen-activated protein kinase (MAPK) without altering extracellular signal-regulated kinase 1/2 activity. We conclude that p53-independent curcumin-induced apoptosis in ovarian carcinoma cells involves p38 MAPK activation, ablation of prosurvival Akt signaling, and reduced expression of the antiapoptotic proteins Bcl-2 and survivin. These data provide a mechanistic rationale for the potential use of curcumin in the treatment of ovarian cancer. 2009 Wiley-Liss, Inc.


Therapeutic potential of curcumin in prostate cancer--V: Interference with the osteomimetic properties of hormone refractory C4-2B prostate cancer cells.
Dorai T, Dutcher JP, Dempster DW, Wiernik PH.
Comprehensive Cancer Center, Our Lady of Mercy Medical Center, New York Medical College, Bronx, New York 10466, USA. tdorai@olmhs.org
BACKGROUND: There is increasing evidence that the stringent selective pressure imposed by androgen ablation therapy on the residual prostate cancer cells may actually accelerate the development of the hormone refractory and bone metastatic phenotype. The propensity of prostate cancer to establish osseous metastases is very likely mediated by the osteomimetic properties of the prostate cancer cells. Prostate cancer cells acquire these "bone-like" properties in order to survive in the bony microenvironment. This process is facilitated by common growth factor trophisms between the bone stromal cells, osteoblasts, and the prostate cancer cells wherein a number of growth factors and their receptors are involved. Thus, a general inhibition of the tyrosine kinase signaling pathways may have a therapeutic advantage in interfering with the metastatic potential of these prostate cancer cells. This study focuses on the potential of curcumin, a plant based non-toxic tyrosine kinase inhibitor in interfering with the development of bone like properties of C4-2B, a highly metastatic derivative of LNCaP prostate cancer cell line. METHODS: C4-2B prostate cancer cells were analyzed for their constitutive expression and ligand inducible activation of growth factor receptors such as EGF-R and CSF1-R. Expression of bone-specific transcription factors such as Cbfa-1 and the production of PTHRP were followed. The ability of the C4-2B cells to mineralize under specific conditions was analyzed. The activation status of the transcription factor NF-kappa B was also followed. RESULTS: Curcumin inhibited the ligand-stimulated autophosphorylation of EGF-R and CSF1-R that were crucially involved in the development of osteomimetic properties of C4-2B cells. When C4-2B cells were grown under promineralization conditions, curcumin prevented the formation of the mineralized nodules. It also inhibited the expression of the core-binding factor a-1 in C4-2B cells which was responsible for the expression of several bone-specific proteins. The IKK activity was severely impaired, showing marked NF-kappa B inhibition. The experiments indicate that curcumin can also interfere with the development of the osteoblast and the osteoclast-like properties by these prostate cancer cells. CONCLUSIONS: The highly metastatic C4-2B prostate cancer cell line is already "programmed" to exhibit the bone-like properties that would at least in part explain its affinity to set up osseous metastases. Curcumin is able to interfere with the osteoblastic component as well as the osteoclastic component of this phenotype, by interfering with the growth factor receptor pathways and by inhibiting the NF-kappa B activation process. It is concluded that curcumin may inhibit the growth factor collaboration between the prostate cancer cells and the osteoblast/stromal cells, thus exhibiting a potential to prevent the establishment of bony metastases. Copyright 2003 Wiley-Liss, Inc.


Anticancer Res. 2009 Oct;29(10):3867-75.
Formulation, characterization and evaluation of curcumin-loaded PLGA nanospheres for cancer therapy.
Mukerjee A, Vishwanatha JK.
Department of Molecular Biology, Institute for Cancer Research, Graduate School of Biomedical Sciences, University of North Texas, Health Science Center, Fort Worth, TX, 76107, USA.
BACKGROUND: Among the potent anticancer agents, curcumin has been found to be very efficacious against many different types of cancer cells. However, the major disadvantage associated with the use of curcumin is its low systemic bioavailability when administered orally due to its poor aqueous solubility. Our present work investigated the efficiency of encapsulation of curcumin in poly (lactic-coglycolic acid) (PLGA) nanospheres using solid/oil/water emulsion solvent evaporation method. MATERIALS AND METHODS: The nanospheres were formulated and then characterized for percent yield, encapsulation efficiency, surface morphology, particle size, drug distribution studies, drug polymer interaction studies and in vitro drug release profiles. RESULTS: Our studies showed the successful formation of smooth and spherical curcumin-loaded PLGA nanospheres, with an encapsulation efficiency of 90.88+/-0.14%. The particle size distribution showed a range of 35 nm to 100 nm, with the mean particle size being 45 nm. Evaluation of these curcumin-loaded nanospheres was carried out in prostate cancer cell lines. Results showed robust intracellular uptake of the nanospheres in the cells. Cell viability studies revealed that the curcumin-loaded nanospheres were able to exert a more pronounced effect on the cancer cells as compared to free curcumin. CONCLUSION: Our studies achieved successful formulation of curcumin loaded PLGA nanospheres, thus indicating that nanoparticle-based formulation of curcumin has high potential as an adjuvant therapy for clinical application in prostate cancer.

Genes Nutr. 2009 Oct 6. [Epub ahead of print]
Chemopreventive potential of curcumin in prostate cancer.
Teiten MH, Gaascht F, Eifes S, Dicato M, Diederich M.
Laboratoire de Biologie Moléculaire et Cellulaire du Cancer, Hôpital Kirchberg, 9 rue Edward Steichen, 2540, Luxembourg, Luxembourg.
The long latency and high incidence of prostate carcinogenesis provides the opportunity to intervene with chemoprevention in order to prevent or eradicate prostate malignancies. We present here an overview of the chemopreventive potential of curcumin (diferuloylmethane), a well-known natural compound that exhibits therapeutic promise for prostate cancer. In fact, it interferes with prostate cancer proliferation and metastasis development through the down-regulation of androgen receptor and epidermal growth factor receptor, but also through the induction of cell cycle arrest. It regulates the inflammatory response through the inhibition of pro-inflammatory mediators and the NF-kappaB signaling pathway. These results are consistent with this compound's ability to up-induce pro-apoptotic proteins and to down-regulate the anti-apoptotic counterparts. Alone or in combination with TRAIL-mediated immunotherapy or radiotherapy, curcumin is also reported to be a good inducer of prostate cancer cell death by apoptosis. Curcumin appears thus as a non-toxic alternative for prostate cancer prevention, treatment or co-treatment.


Oncol Res. 2008;17(6):257-67.
Therapeutic efficacy of curcumin/TRAIL combination regimen for hormone-refractory prostate cancer.
Andrzejewski T, Deeb D, Gao X, Danyluk A, Arbab AS, Dulchavsky SA, Gautam SC.
Department of Surgery, Henry Ford Health System, Detroit, MI, USA.
Because of lack of effective treatment options for hormone-refractory prostate cancer at the present time, the need for developing novel therapeutic strategies and targets to treat and prevent the progression of hormone-sensitive prostate cancer to the hormone-refractory stage is paramount. Our previous in vitro studies have shown that curcumin sensitizes both hormone-sensitive and hormone-resistant prostate cancer cells to tumor necrosis factor-related apoptosis-inducing ligand (TRAIL) and that combined curcumin/TRAIL treatment induces apoptosis in cancer cells by inhibiting antiapoptotic p-Akt and nuclear factor-kappaB (NF-kappaB). In the present study, we demonstrate that curcumin and TRAIL combination regimen is also the most effective treatment for inhibiting the growth of PC3 xenografts compared to curcumin or TRAIL monotherpy. The inhibition of PC3 tumors by combined treatment correlated with significant reduction in expression of p-Akt and NF-kappaB in tumor tissue. Furthermore, tumor growth inhibition by curcumin/TRAIL combination regimen was associated with significant decrease in cell proliferation and an increase in terminal deoxynucleotidyl transferase dUTP nick end labeling (TUNEL)-positive cells in the tumors without significant change in microvessel density. Based on the significant efficacy in this preclinical model, combined curcumin/TRAIL regimen may be an effective adjuvant therapy for hormone-refractory prostate cancer.


tumor necrosis factor-related apoptosis-inducing ligand = (TRAIL) 

Zitat aus der KISP-Seite: "Kurkuma"
.....programmierter Zelltod (Apoptose) spielt wichtige Rolle....Zellen mit irreparablen Schäden begehen in einem gesunden Körper Selbstmord.....Krebszellen besitzen besonders viele "Todes-Rezeptoren" auf ihrer Oberfläche... einer der körpereigenen Signalstoffe für diese Rezeptoren ist "TRAIL". Auf dem Jahreskongress der Amerikanischen Gesellschaft für Krebsforschung in der vergangenen Woche in San Franzisko berichteten mehrere Forschergruppen, dass Inhaltsstoffe aus Nahrungsmitteln die Wirkung des TRAIL Faktors verstärken. Dazu gehören das Resveratol, ein Entzündungshemmer, der besonders in Rotwein vorkommt, und Curcumin, ein gelblicher Farbstoff aus Ingwergewächsen. "Einzeln angewendet löst keiner dieser Stoffe einen Selbstmord bei PK-Zellen aus, aber wenn wir beide Substanzen gemeinsam einsetzten starben 80 % der Zellen" (!!!!) berichteten die Forscher.

Info aus Wikipedia:
TRAIL
Vorkommen:
Es kommt als sekretiertes (von der Zelle nach außen abgegebenes) oder als membrangebundenes (auf der Zellmembran verankertes) Protein vor, welches meist von Monozyten und B-Lymphozyten gebildet wird. TRAIL ist in der Lage viele verschiedene Zelltypen im Körper zu inaktivieren.
Das Protein findet sich vielen Geweben, konzentriert kommt es in der Lunge, der Milz und der Prostata vor.
 Mechanismus:  
Um Zellen in die Apoptose zu treiben findet es auf der Oberfläche seiner Zielzellen den DR4 oder DR5 Rezeptor (Death Cell Receptor)  ebenfalls ein Protein, welches auf der Zelloberfläche vorkommt. Wenn TRAIL daran binden kann, aktiviert es die Caspase-8 abhängige Apoptose. Dies führt dazu, dass die Zielzelle sich selbst abtötet und so inaktiviert wird.
TRAIL spielt vermutlich auch eine Rolle bei der Autophagocytose von Zellen bei der Bildung von Geweben.
 TRAIL und Krebs:
TRAIL ist einer der wichtigsten Faktoren für die Inaktivierung von Tumorzellen. Es beeinflusst in vitro und in vivo (Modellorganismus: Hausmaus) das Wachstum von Tumorzellen. Dabei verursacht TRAIL keine Schädigung von nicht-tumorösen Zellen. Die Behandlung von gesunden Mäusen über 45 Tage mit gelöstem TRAIL verursachte keine Zellschädigung. Aufgrund dieser Eigenschaften wird es zur Zeit für seine Eignung als Therapeutikum für die Krebstherapie getestet.



Gruss, Viktoria

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Viktoria, schön, dass Du den Faden noch einmal aufgegriffen hast.




> Dazu gehören das Resveratol, ein Entzündungshemmer, der besonders in Rotwein vorkommt, und Curcumin, ein gelblicher Farbstoff aus Ingwergewächsen. "Einzeln angewendet löst keiner dieser Stoffe einen Selbstmord bei PK-Zellen aus, aber wenn wir beide Substanzen gemeinsam einsetzten starben 80 % der Zellen" (!!!!) berichteten die Forscher.


Rotwein geht bei mir dank der guten Pfälzer Spitzenqualitäten nie aus, aber Curcumin, das viele hiesige türkische Anbieter im Regal haben, sollte man dann wohl dazu nehmen, damit es wirklich zu einer Apoptose oder, wie beschrieben, Selbstmord der Tumorzellen kommt.

*"Ausnahmen sind nicht immer die Bestätigung der alten Regel; sie können auch die Vorboten einer neuen Regel sein"*
(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

----------


## Pierrot

@Hutschi

Von wo hast Du dieses Zitat. Die Quelle würde mich interessieren!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Pinguin

@Pierrot

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du nicht das Zitat von Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach meinst, das ich noch an das Ende meiner Einblendung gesetzt hatte. Ansonsten ist es ein Auszug aus diesem Text von der Kisp-Seite "Kurkuma": 

Zitat aus der KISP-Seite: "Kurkuma"
.....programmierter Zelltod (Apoptose) spielt wichtige Rolle....Zellen mit irreparablen Schäden begehen in einem gesunden Körper Selbstmord.....Krebszellen besitzen besonders viele "Todes-Rezeptoren" auf ihrer Oberfläche... einer der körpereigenen Signalstoffe für diese Rezeptoren ist "TRAIL". Auf dem Jahreskongress der Amerikanischen Gesellschaft für Krebsforschung in der vergangenen Woche in San Franzisko berichteten mehrere Forschergruppen, dass Inhaltsstoffe aus Nahrungsmitteln die Wirkung des TRAIL Faktors verstärken. Dazu gehören das Resveratol, ein Entzündungshemmer, der besonders in Rotwein vorkommt, und Curcumin, ein gelblicher Farbstoff aus Ingwergewächsen. "Einzeln angewendet löst keiner dieser Stoffe einen Selbstmord bei PK-Zellen aus, aber wenn wir beide Substanzen gemeinsam einsetzten starben 80 % der Zellen" (!!!!) berichteten die Forscher.

Viktoria hatte das oben eingeblendet.

*"Sich mit wenigem zu begnügen, ist schwer, sich mit viel zu begnügen, noch schwerer"
*(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

----------


## Pierrot

@Hutschi

Besten Dank! Dann werde ich weiterhin mit Vorliebe kalifornischen Cabernat-Sauvignon, Zinfandel, Shiraz oder Assemblage davon trinken und meine Suppen und Speisen mit Kurkuma und Pfeffer** würzen!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
Pierrot

**irgendwo habe ich einmal gelesen, dass Pfeffer die Wirkung von Kurkuma um ein Vielfaches erhöhen soll. Aber fragt mich bitte nicht wo!

----------


## Viktoria S.

Hallo, Pierrot. 
Du könntest auf der KISP-Seite: www.prostatakrebse.de auf "Forumextrakt" -> "Ernährung" -> "Curcuma"    klicken. Wenn Du die Seite gelesen hast, wirst Du verstehen, dass einfaches würzen, um die Apoptose von Krebszellen zu induzieren, vielleicht nicht reicht, und man da auf  die Rezeptur achten sollte.

gruss, Viktoria

----------


## Pierrot

Liebe Victoria

Besten Dank. Ich habe die Beiträge mal ausgedruckt und werde diese mir am Wochenende zu Gemüte führen!

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Josef

> *Rückmeldung im Forum*
> 
> Hallo Josef, fast 4 Monate Abstinenz. Wer oder was hat Dich denn so in Anspruch genommen? 
> 
> *"Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben als beständig dessen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen"*
> (Mahatma Gandhi)


Hallo und griaß enk,
sagt der Wiener Tirola!
Unter Brokkoli habe ich heute einen Beitrag geschrieben, lieber Pinguin.
Auf Kurkuma komme ich, weil ich ENDLICH damit beginnen möchte.
Ich bitte euch um (Kauf)Empfehlung, nach dzt. Stand der Dinge, und ob es (immer noch) heißt: "Einnahme mit Pfeffer!", und wenn dann welchen Pfeffer, und wie?
Liebe Grüße
Josef

PS: Wird von euch auch "offenen Kurkuma" vom Supermarkt verwendet, oder "nur" Kapseln?

Vor einem Jahr: http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...4.html#msg9394

----------


## RalfDm

> "Einnahme mit Pfeffer!", und wenn dann welchen Pfeffer, und wie?


Hallo Josef,

das hat der unvergessene Wil de Jongh vor fast zehn Jahren, am 28. Januar 2001, beschrieben. Du findest seine Ausführung hier, plus einige erläuternde Bilder, die in unserer Küche entstanden.

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Griaß Di Josef,
so wird man in Oberbayern begrüßt!



> Auf Kurkuma komme ich, weil ich ENDLICH damit beginnen möchte.
> Ich bitte euch um (Kauf)Empfehlung, nach dzt. Stand der Dinge, und ob es (immer noch) heißt: "Einnahme mit Pfeffer!", und wenn dann welchen Pfeffer, und wie?


Kurkuma Pillen stelle ich selbst her und kaufe es offen verpackt 500 g also nicht portioniert und vermische es mit 10 % frisch gemahlenem schwarzer Pfeffer. Die ersten Kurkuma Pillen die ich machte, gab ich 25 % Pfeffer hinzu aber das ist zuviel!

Zur Herstellung der Pillen nehme ich Leergelantinekapseln 1,37 cm³ und fülle sie mit diesem in der Abbildung Kapselfüller "000" ab. Eine Kapsel wiegt etwa 1,2 g und diese nehme ich immer 3 - 6 Stück pro Tag vor den Hauptmahlzeiten ein!

Diese Kurkuma-Pfeffer-Mischung habe ich in diesem Antikrebsbuch gelesen - das kann ich nur bestens empfehlen - und vom Sternekoch Schubeck in einer Kochsendung Abends im ZDF erfahren und gestern Abend im Riverboart Talkshow hielt Herr Schubeck wieder einen sehr interessanten Vortrag über Gewürze und wie sie nicht nur unser Essen schmackhaft machen sondern wie sie in unserem Körper *wirken!* Kurkuma wirkt mit dem Pfeffer um ein unvorstellbarem hohem Masse - wenn ich das von Herrn Schubeck richtig gehört habe - um das *2000fache!*

Meine Empfehlung wäre, daß Herr Schubeck mal auch einen Vortrag in einem "Patiententag in Planegg" halten sollte - unbedingt - Er ist ein exzellenter Kenner der Gewürze und deren Mischungen wie Er es gestern Abend wieder aufklärend zum besten gab! 

Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## tubaspieler

Helmut,
in welchem der vielen Bücher steht das mit dem Kurkuma und wo kann man das kaufen
oder bestellst Du das im Internet?
Grüße aus Hessen
Georg

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Georg,



> in welchem der vielen Bücher steht das mit dem Kurkuma und wo kann man das kaufen oder bestellst Du das im Internet?


es ist das zweite Buch von oben Das Anti-Krebs-Buch von _David Servan-Schreiber_; Du brauchst das Buch nur anzutippen und schon bist Du bei der Bestellseite! Es kann aber auch in jedem anderen Buchladen auch gekauft werden!

Übrigens: beim Kopp Verlag kann man auch NEM = Nahrungsergänzungsmittel von Dr. Jachob kaufen und das ohne Versandtkosten!

Das Kurkuma kaufe ich *hier* Kurkumawurzel gemahlen und einige anderen Sachen noch!

Alles Gute mein Lieber
Helmut

----------


## herbertina

Mal Concept-Vitalprodukte auf den Schirm holen.Da gibt es Angebote  Curcuma+Pfeffer in Kapseln.

----------

